# DC Snowboards? Any Good?



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, I've been shopping around the internet for a snowboard and noticed some very good prices on Sierra for Dc snowboards. Are they overall a good brand?
These are the two i have been looking at.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/14710,2466M_DC-PBJ-LTD-Snowboard-Freestyle.html
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/14710,2466T_DC-XFB-Snowboard-All-Mountain.html
Thanks


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

My dad and me rode a few different boards at a demo day, i didnt ride a DC but he rode the PBJ and said that it was his second favorite behind the lib tech skunk ape and we rode quite a few boards (i dont remember exactly what he rode, some ride stuff i know)
halldor helgason rides one and he rips if that means anything to you


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm thinkin about gettin one from sierra for a killer price. If anyone doesn't know about them i highly recommend them. I'm thinking about a DC Board and then some Flow in bindings. Is a flow a good flow in brand? i dont even know if any other brands exist that make flow in bindings.


----------



## unkachabull (Sep 28, 2010)

k2 makes flow type binding. Check it out.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Gnu also makes some rear entry bindings


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys 
I cant get over how much more helpful you guys are compared to the mountain bike forums that i frequent. Another question i have. i have only ridden park once so kinda forgot wat to expect. Would rear entry bindings be alright for park? I used regular bindings that time and kept remember they were kinda loose(cheap ass rentals).


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've heard that the DC PBJ is a pretty solid jibing board, especially for someone with a budget.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I've heard that the DC PBJ is a pretty solid jibing board, especially for someone with a budget.


its fantastic, essentially. It is one of the greatest jibsticks you can get today (though i prefer the box scratcher, the pbj is sick)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the word is still out on them. They changed their manufacturing plant and got some different tech in the boards and new shapes. I've heard a lot better things about 2011's. The Biittner is rumored to be a really solid softer park board same for the Heiskari as medium/stiff park board.


----------

